# Farewell Roley Moley



## Rizzo (Mar 21, 2019)

RIP Our sweet Moley left us peacefully this eve. A short 8 months but lived to the full. I shall miss you buddy. Play hard at the bridge with all your new friends. Till we meet again xxx


----------



## XxRat LoverxX (Jan 28, 2018)

So sorry for your loss,it's never fair. But I'm positively sure you gave him a good life and you were the best friend he could possibly have. Best wishes to you.


----------

